# NCE - Computer hookup



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi,

I have NCE PowerPro 10amp, and am a total newbie to DCC. I just downloaded the JMRI software, and it looks fascinating. 

To hook up to my computer, it looks like I need a USB-serial adapter. Per the "Power Pro" manual, p73: "USB to Serial Adapter Cable: It is possible to use a USB to Serial adapter cable with your system. Most adapters are known to work."

I found this adapter:
http://www.amazon.com/Plugable-Adap...sb+adapter
Is it sufficient? 

Thanks!

===>Cliffy


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, not all work well, but this used to be more of a problem years earlier. 

I tend to use name brand stuff, like iogear, etc. but give it a try. 

Greg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Greg! 

Out of curiosity, what's the difference between this interface, and the one you describe in your article: 
http://www.elmassian.com/dcc/specific-manufacturers/nce-equipment/nce-usb-serial-jmri-interfaces 

===>Cliffy


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So your 10 amp system has the serial port built in... so any computer with a serial port will work. 

Some of the other systems do not have a computer interface, so you have to interface to the cab bus... 

That box you see is a USB to Cab Bus interface. 

The is another way to interface a computer, usually used on the PowerCab systems. It has some restrictions on what it can do. 

Your interface for $13 is better and cheaper in your case. 

Greg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Greg, I appreciate the backstory. Ignorant as I am on things sparky, I wasn't sure if there were something new for me to consider. 

Amazingly enough, I got the adapter this afternoon in the mail... just ordered it from Amazon about 24 hours ago, so I'm impressed!


----------

